
Can C.E.O. Satya Nadella Save Microsoft? - ghosh
http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2014/11/satya-nadella-bill-gates-steve-ballmer-microsoft
======
josefresco
When I ask what happens if they disagree, Gates says, "Satya runs the company,
so he gets to decide." He says that he has learned from his experience with
Ballmer, and from running his foundation, that he does "not have the full
picture. So I get to give input. And if I say to Satya, 'Hey, this project
needs 10 or 15 people,' I'll bet I'll get it, but it's up to him."

I bet he'll get it too ;)

